# any one have an i-pod installed yet?



## random woman (Sep 22, 2004)

I got the Ipod/BMW adapter installed the first day it hit the dealer. It works fabulously! 

Just to correct some misconceptions -- if you go this route (rather than a simple aux adapter) you CAN still use your CD changer. What you cannot do is also have satellite radio or a nav system with your Ipod adapter.

Also, while you must create playlists in advance, you can also use the CD changer button #6 to access your entire collection -- select it, hit random, and then you're off. You don't need to create a playlist to do that.

Sometimes I wish I had satellite radio instead (like when I want to hear stuff other than my own music) but other than that I am very pleased. The sound quality is outstanding -- far superior to FM transmitters or casette transmitters. And the control through the steering wheel is also great.

Like others here, I paid $149 for the adapter and $150 for the installation.

Get it! It's worth it!


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

I love my Itrip. works great and 90% of the time is crystal clear!!!


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Anyone compared the iTrip to the Belkin TuneCast II :dunno: :dunno:


Howard, I tried the Radio Shack fm modulator -- for about a day. The LA area FM band is just too crowded to have much luck with an fm-based link as you move around town.

I gave it away.... and got an Aux adapter for my Alpine headunit. And I'm about to sell it or give it away, too, since I'm adding the Alpine iPod adapter as soon as it arrives at my favorite car audio installer's shop.

PS: For the Alpine iPod adapter, see http://www.alpine-usa.com/driveyouripod/ for a demo or http://www.alpine-usa.com/products/leading_technology/leading_tech_kca-420i.htm for specs.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

phrider said:


> Howard, I tried the Radio Shack fm modulator -- for about a day. The LA area FM band is just too crowded to have much luck with an fm-based link as you move around town.
> 
> I gave it away....


 Thanks for the info. Is the RatShack unit just a rebadged Belkin? If so, is it a TuneCast or TuneCast II? The latter is supposed to be an improved unit, though except for the auto on/off I'm not sure what was "improved".

A friend here at work uses an iTrip and says that he gets good results except that now and then he does have problems with his selected transmit frequency getting overloaded from a real station. I was thinking of the Belkin unit because it has the ability to set up 4 preset frequencies so switching amongst them is easier than fumbling with the iTrip's special playlist system.


----------

